# YES WEEE CAN! - Obama wird Präsident



## Hocke (5. November 2008)

Gehört hier zwar gar nicht rein, aber:

Y
E
S

W
E

C
A
N
!
!
!
!


Endlich ist der dumme Bush weg und zum Glück wurde kein neuer dummer Strauch gewählt!!

Du fragst Dich warum ich das schreiben sollte und meinst ob er das kann???
Darauf sag ich nur:

*YES WE CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

M.L. King: " I HAVE A DREAM...THAT ONE DAY......"
B.OBAMA;" YES WE CAN!!!!!!!!"

@MOD oder ADMIN: Bitte in ein geeignetes Forum verschieben, damit niemand meckern kann!! DANKE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (5. November 2008)

Die frage ist nur ob sich durch eine neue Puppe die vorne in der Flimmerkiste rumtanzt , sich die hintermänner wirklich ändern......

ähm aber ich denk auch Gott& Die Welt hätte besser gepasst für den Thread als unterforum


----------



## Lurka (5. November 2008)

Hast recht, ist das falsche Forum. Btw, schon gut das Georgy weg ist, Obama besser *lacht*. Ausserdem leben wir in Deutschland nicht in Amerika Kasperle Theater

/reported


----------



## Pelorusjack (5. November 2008)

Naja, wieder mal eine Nacht nicht geschlafen, aber hat sich ausnahmsweise gelohnt. Grats Barack Obama!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darokan (5. November 2008)

Nun gut... dann wollen wir uns mal politisch einbringen;

Ob nun ein schwarzer mit großen Träumen, ein weißer engstirniger oder eine rot harrige mit großen Brüsten und 2 süßen Kindern... der Präsident in den USA ist nur das Logo / Markenzeichen einer großen Firma. Der Staatsapperat in den USA ist sowas von undurchsichtig und baut auf sovielen Sitzen einer Lobby auf die kaum einer kennt, wir sehen eben nur das wir sehen sollen, den Präsidenten, das Logo. 

Die USA wählt ihren Präsidenten so wie wir unser Essen wählen... hatten wir Mittags Salat nehmen wir abends ein Schnitzel. Je nach Zeit und Situation aendert sich das Logo der USA. In Krisen Zeiten wählen Sie die starke, eiserne Hand und in Zeiten wo die schlechte Infra-Struktur des Landes wieder überwiegt wählen Sie einen liebenswerten Vater und Ehemann... die USA denkt leider nicht an das was morgen kommt, sondern nur was Sie heute besorgen können... aber was will man von einem Land ohne Geschichte und ohne eigener Kultur erwarten?


----------



## Creazy (5. November 2008)

freu mich für ihn auch wen ich glaub das er das schicksal von J.F.K teilen wird der arme kerl =/


----------



## Canossaa (5. November 2008)

obama hier obama dort....ihr werdet schon sehn was ihr davon habt ! ich für meinen teil war für mccain !


----------



## joshivince (5. November 2008)

Ich finds gut, kann in Sachen Politik aber nicht mitreden.


----------



## Immolatus (5. November 2008)

Ich finds gut, dass Obama gewonnen hat!

gz und hoffentlich ändern die jetzt ihre politik!


----------



## shadow24 (5. November 2008)

Darokan schrieb:


> Nun gut... dann wollen wir uns mal politisch einbringen;
> 
> Ob nun ein schwarzer mit großen Träumen, ein weißer engstirniger oder eine rot harrige mit großen Brüsten und 2 süßen Kindern... der Präsident in den USA ist nur das Logo / Markenzeichen einer großen Firma. Der Staatsapperat in den USA ist sowas von undurchsichtig und baut auf sovielen Sitzen einer Lobby auf die kaum einer kennt, wir sehen eben nur das wir sehen sollen, den Präsidenten, das Logo.
> 
> Die USA wählt ihren Präsidenten so wie wir unser Essen wählen... hatten wir Mittags Salat nehmen wir abends ein Schnitzel. Je nach Zeit und Situation aendert sich das Logo der USA. In Krisen Zeiten wählen Sie die starke, eiserne Hand und in Zeiten wo die schlechte Infra-Struktur des Landes wieder überwiegt wählen Sie einen liebenswerten Vater und Ehemann... die USA denkt leider nicht an das was morgen kommt, sondern nur was Sie heute besorgen können... aber was will man von einem Land ohne Geschichte und ohne eigener Kultur erwarten?


perfekt...hätte ich nicht besser schreiben können,obwohl die Amis hier noch ein Stück zu gut wegkommen,denn deren Arroganz und Überheblichkeit nichtamerikanern gegenüber wird nur durch ihre Dummheit und Unkenntnis übertroffen...


----------



## reappy (5. November 2008)

Darokan schrieb:


> Nun gut... dann wollen wir uns mal politisch einbringen;
> 
> Ob nun ein schwarzer mit großen Träumen, ein weißer engstirniger oder eine rot harrige mit großen Brüsten und 2 süßen Kindern... der Präsident in den USA ist nur das Logo / Markenzeichen einer großen Firma. Der Staatsapperat in den USA ist sowas von undurchsichtig und baut auf sovielen Sitzen einer Lobby auf die kaum einer kennt, wir sehen eben nur das wir sehen sollen, den Präsidenten, das Logo.
> 
> Die USA wählt ihren Präsidenten so wie wir unser Essen wählen... hatten wir Mittags Salat nehmen wir abends ein Schnitzel. Je nach Zeit und Situation aendert sich das Logo der USA. In Krisen Zeiten wählen Sie die starke, eiserne Hand und in Zeiten wo die schlechte Infra-Struktur des Landes wieder überwiegt wählen Sie einen liebenswerten Vater und Ehemann... die USA denkt leider nicht an das was morgen kommt, sondern nur was Sie heute besorgen können... aber was will man von einem Land ohne Geschichte und ohne eigener Kultur erwarten?




Kann es sein das du nicht die geringste Ahnung hast wovon du redest?

Ja bei uns in Österreich und auch bei den Deutschen ist der Präsident "nur" das Aushängeschild.

Die Vereinigten Staaten aber, haben ein präsidiales, föderales Regierungssystem mit einem Präsidenten an der Spitze der Exekutive. Der Präsident ist Staats- und Regierungschef in Personalunion. Er ist ferner Oberbefehlshaber der Streitkräfte der Vereinigten Staaten.

DH. er ist wenn man es auf zb Österreich überträgt, ist der US. Präsident: Präsident UND Kanzler in einer Person, und mehr noch, er ist auch noch Oberbefehlshaber der Streitkräfte, und wenn er nen Angriff befiehlt, dann Marschiert die Army, egal was die Lobbyisten davon halten. Also bitte unterschätze das mächtigste Amt dieser Erde nicht.

Und nur weil du die Geschichte Amerikas nicht kennst hesit das nicht das Amerika keine Geschichte hat!!!
Von der Entdeckung Amerikas 1492 bis heute ist ganz schön viel Zeit vergangen, da gibt es einige Kriege, zb das ende der Kolonialherrschafft und die Abspaltung von Südamerika, das ende der Sklaverei, usw. usf. Also man muss nicht Geschichte stutieren um zu wissen das alles Geschichte ist (auch die letzt Präsidentschafftswahl).


In dem sinne...

 YES WE CAN!


----------



## Templer2k (5. November 2008)

Nun er ist der schwarze JFK, aber ich finds Interesant das die Deutschen so gehyped sind vn den wahlen und bei uns die meisten "jugendlichen" garnicht zur wahl gehen, ich glaub hier in deutschland muss auch mehr die medientrommel gerührt werden. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (5. November 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du nicht die geringste Ahnung hast wovon du redest?
> 
> Ja bei uns in Österreich und auch bei den Deutschen ist der Präsident "nur" das Aushängeschild.
> 
> Die Vereinigten Staaten aber, haben ein präsidiales, föderales Regierungssystem mit einem Präsidenten an der Spitze der Exekutive. Der Präsident ist Staats- und Regierungschef in Personalunion. Er ist ferner Oberbefehlshaber der Streitkräfte der Vereinigten Staaten.


Naja, das ist das, was du glaubst. Aber so ein Präsident ist auch nur ein "Obertan" unter den vielen "Untertanen". Er untersteht sehr wohl vielen Lobbys - und die sagen in den USA nunmal, wo der Kurs langgeht.

Und "Oberbefehlshaber ..." -> LoL! Ob die Army marschiert oder nicht, wird auch von anderen "Lobbys" bestimmt. Und der Präsident setzt letztendlich nur sein Autogramm drunter.



reappy schrieb:


> Und nur weil du die Geschichte Amerikas nicht kennst hesit das nicht das Amerika keine Geschichte hat!!!
> Von der Entdeckung Amerikas 1492 bis heute ist ganz schön viel Zeit vergangen, da gibt es einige Kriege, zb das ende der Kolonialherrschafft und die Abspaltung von Südamerika, das ende der Sklaverei, usw. usf. Also man muss nicht Geschichte stutieren um zu wissen das alles Geschichte ist (auch die letzt Präsidentschafftswahl).


USA hat aber keine Kultur und keine Geschichte. USA wurde "entdeckt" und durch eine Blutspur, die sich quer durchs ganze Land zieht "erobert".
Die innenpolitischen Konflikte, die daraus entstanden (Sklaverei, Rassendiskreminierung, ...) bauen doch nur auf dem Punkt auf (Recht des Stärkeren, Stolz, Überheblichkeit, ...). Und genau diese Punkte strahlen heute immernoch von den USA ab.

Auch wenn Obama der Sunny-Boy unter den Kandidaten war, frag ich mich wirklich, ob und wie er seine Versprechen halten will. Wie er wirklich einen "CHANGE" bringen will.


----------



## reappy (5. November 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> perfekt...hätte ich nicht besser schreiben können,obwohl die Amis hier noch ein Stück zu gut wegkommen,denn deren Arroganz und Überheblichkeit nichtamerikanern gegenüber wird nur durch ihre Dummheit und Unkenntnis übertroffen...



Also das sieht man selten, dein Post beschreibt genau dein Post.
Den genau das was du den Amerikanern vorwirfst legst du damit selbst an den Tag.


----------



## reappy (5. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> USA hat aber keine Kultur und keine Geschichte. USA wurde "entdeckt" und durch eine Blutspur, die sich quer durchs ganze Land zieht "erobert".
> Die innenpolitischen Konflikte, die daraus entstanden (Sklaverei, Rassendiskreminierung, ...) bauen doch nur auf dem Punkt auf (Recht des Stärkeren, Stolz, Überheblichkeit, ...). Und genau diese Punkte strahlen heute immernoch von den USA ab.
> 
> Auch wenn Obama der Sunny-Boy unter den Kandidaten war, frag ich mich wirklich, ob und wie er seine Versprechen halten will. Wie er wirklich einen "CHANGE" bringen will.


Und unsere Kultur ist besser? I.WK, 2.WK (Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gigen beide von Österreich aus, naja der 2.te geht doch eher auf das Konto der Deutschen) UK hat einen sehr langen Blutigen Faden in seiner Geschichte, aber das zählt sicher net, den das waren ja "heilige" Kreuzzüge im Namen der Kirche...
Und Kultur, naja vor der Entdeckung hatten sie nehm ich mal an die Gleiche Kultur wie wir, das ja Amerikaner großteils vom rest der Welt abstammen.
Aber auch die Ureinwohner Amerikas haben Kultur, welcher haben wir eigentlich weist du das? Also ich sag mal Blutiger gehts echt nimmer (Naja die Mongolen vlt. aber dafür is unsere Kultur bei weitem Barbarischer (mit Kultur mein ich natürlich Geschichtliche Kultur und nicht moderne)).


Und zu Obama, ja er ist keine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, und Zaubern kann er auch nicht, aber wer wird mit den ihm zur verfügung stehenten mitteln das beste machen.
Und ob er nur das aushängeschild ist oder nicht, kann man ganz leicht daran erkennen wie Amerika vor W. Bush war und wie es sich in seine Amtszeit gewandelt hat. Ich sag da nur "Axis of Evil" und "rouge states". Gerade als Oberbefehlshaber einer der mächtigsten Armeen der Welt kann man entscheiden ob es Frieden gibt oder ob man die Welt ins Chaos stürzt.


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2008)

Was intressierts uns Europa. Die Amis wissen ja noch nicht mal wo wir sind wenn man ihnen eine Weltkarte geben würde.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. November 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Und unsere Kultur ist besser? I.WK, 2.WK (Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gigen beide von Österreich aus, naja der 2.te geht doch eher auf das Konto der Deutschen) UK hat einen sehr langen Blutigen Faden in seiner Geschichte, aber das zählt sicher net, den das waren ja "heilige" Kreuzzüge im Namen der Kirche...
> Und Kultur, naja vor der Entdeckung hatten sie nehm ich mal an die Gleiche Kultur wie wir, das ja Amerikaner großteils vom rest der Welt abstammen.
> Aber auch die Ureinwohner Amerikas haben Kultur, welcher haben wir eigentlich weist du das? Also ich sag mal Blutiger gehts echt nimmer (Naja die Mongolen vlt. aber dafür is unsere Kultur bei weitem Barbarischer (mit Kultur mein ich natürlich Geschichtliche Kultur und nicht moderne)).


So ziemlich jede Kultur hat auch die eine oder andere blutige Vergangenheit. Aber was hat das mit USA zu tun? Die USA hat keinen wirklichen "Stammbaum". Da kam 1492 durch Zufall Columbus dort an, obwohl er eigentlich nach Indien wollte und die Folge dessen war, dass die Ureinwohner von Amerika (von denen es erbtechnisch heute nur noch ne Handvoll gibt) ausgerottet und versklavt wurden.



reappy schrieb:


> Und zu Obama, ja er ist keine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, und Zaubern kann er auch nicht, aber wer wird mit den ihm zur verfügung stehenten mitteln das beste machen.
> Und ob er nur das aushängeschild ist oder nicht, kann man ganz leicht daran erkennen wie Amerika vor W. Bush war und wie es sich in seine Amtszeit gewandelt hat. Ich sag da nur "Axis of Evil" und "rouge states". Gerade als Oberbefehlshaber einer der mächtigsten Armeen der Welt kann man entscheiden ob es Frieden gibt oder ob man die Welt ins Chaos stürzt.


Bush hat dem Zweck der Lobbyisten gedient, solange wie er gebraucht wurde. Bush wollte am Anfang niemand, wurde trotzdem Präsident. Bush wollte beim zweiten mal niemand, blieb trotzdem President.
Und Obama wird auch nur der Vertreter der Interessen anderer sein, die im Hintergrund die USA lenken.


----------



## Churchak (5. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was intressierts uns Europa. Die Amis wissen ja noch nicht mal wo wir sind wenn man ihnen eine Weltkarte geben würde.


nun ja du wärst erschrocken wenn du wüsstest wievielen deutschen das auch nicht gelingt (in einer annehmbaren zeit deutschland auf ner weltkarte zu finden).

Naja das motto von Bernt dem Brot lautete "schlimmer geht immer" hoffen wir mal das dem nicht so ist.
Bzw zum thema doofheit der masse, klar schüttelt man ungläubig den kopf wenn man nem Rep.wähler tönen hört er würde Demokraten nicht wählen weil die mit geld nicht umgehn können und die einen ordendlichen haushalt nicht hinbekommen (bisher warns immer demokraten die den haushalt der usa wieder ins lot gebracht haben nachdem nen rep an der macht war und selbigen quasi ruiniert hat). aber die gleiche doofheit kann man dem urnenpöpel hier im lande aber auch bescheinigen (bestes beispiel die 4. wiederwahl vom dicken aus der pfalz).
Na ja hoffen wir das beste und hoffen wir das kenia und die farbigen in den USA ned allzu böse reagiern wenn sie mitbekommen das "ihr" president zwar schwarze haut hat aber am ende doch nur ne galionsfigur und nicht der messias ist.


----------



## Windelwilli (5. November 2008)

um einen bekannten Fernsehmoderator zu zitieren: "...und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> So ziemlich jede Kultur hat auch die eine oder andere blutige Vergangenheit. Aber was hat das mit USA zu tun? Die USA hat keinen wirklichen "Stammbaum". Da kam 1492 durch Zufall Columbus dort an, obwohl er eigentlich nach Indien wollte und die Folge dessen war, dass die Ureinwohner von Amerika (von denen es erbtechnisch heute nur noch ne Handvoll gibt) ausgerottet und versklavt wurden.




Ab wieviel Jahren hat man denn einen Stammbaum?
Es ist einfach dumm so etwas zu sagen. Wir alle sind Menschen und stammen wahrscheinlich von einem "Stamm" Affen im tiefsten Afrika ab. 

Wie verallgemeinernd du mit der Geschichte umgehst sieht man ja sehr schön. Wo ist denn 1492 Columbus gelandet? Im Gebiet der heutigen USA? Bei dir liest sich das so als wäre Columbus direkt schuld an der Ausrottung der Indianer.


----------



## Gumja (5. November 2008)

Bisher hat kein Präsident seine Kandidatur überlebt, der nicht ins Bild der "Lobby" hinter dem Präsidenten gepasst hat...
Entweder wurden sie "umgebracht" oder mit Skandalen aus dem Amt gewischt...
Und so sehr ich es begrüße das Obama Präsident der USA wird, gehe ich jede Wette ein, dass der erste Attentäter bereits seinen Auftrag in der Tasche hat...


----------



## Knallfix (5. November 2008)

hm, ja.
nun wird sich zeigen müssen, wieviel sie canen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das herz freut sich schon nur der kopf sagt abwarten.
auf jeden fall hat amerika nun die große chance, endlich im 21. jahrhundert anzukommen.
aber schaun wir mal was passiert, wenn er den kleinen grauen mit den großen augen in wüste von nevada vorgestellt wird ^^


----------



## Abrox (5. November 2008)

So oder so dauert es noch bis zum 01.01.2009 bis er sein Amt antreten kann. In der Zeit kann viel passieren.


----------



## makkaal (5. November 2008)

Na, wenigstens die Wahl hat funktioniert.

Um mich mal am Thema zu beteiligen:
Das amerikanische Politiksystem ist von so vielen korrupten Stellen und Kräften von außen durchsetzt, dass es der aufgeklärten amerikanischen Bevölkerung schwer fällt, überhaupt noch an die Demokratie zu glauben, die ihr Staat hat. Dennoch kann es nicht ganz hoffnungslos sein, denn auch bei den vielen Idioten sind auch ein paar weltoffene politische Teilnehmer dabei. Der ehemalige Kandidat Ron Paul war so einer, der recht liberal und vernünftig mit ein paar Problemen umgegangen ist.
Da seine Ansichten aber für viele Leute zu revolutionär waren (was Humbug ist - typisches "Out of the Box" Denken) und er nicht im Sinne der Geldquellen gehandelt hat, wurde er auch nicht großartig weiter gefördert. Soweit ich weiß, sitzt er aber wenigstens noch im Senat.

Zum Thema Kultur:
Wenn ich höre, dass die Amerikaner keine Kultur haben, dann behaupte ich auch, dass die Polen oder Australier keine eigene haben. Das widerspricht dem Wortsinn und zeigt nur, dass derjenige (Hörr spectrumizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die Lebensweise der Amerikaner nicht als Kultur anerkennt.



> Was intressierts uns Europa. Die Amis wissen ja noch nicht mal wo wir sind wenn man ihnen eine Weltkarte geben würde.


Uns interessiert das, weil der Präsident die maßgeblichen Fäden zieht, was unseren europäischen Handel mit den USA angeht. Unsere Börsen sind miteinander verbunden, d.h. unser Wohlergehen hängt teilweise auch vom amerikanischen Markt ab - was man in den letzten Wochen wunderbar miterleben durfte. 
Die USA sind in einem der größten Militärbündnisse mit europäischen Staaten, falls du was von der NATO mal gehört hast. Wir sind wegen den Amerikanern in Afghanistan (Artikel 5 des NATO-Vertrags, Beistand im Fall eines Angriffs auf einen Verbündeten) und von daher interessiert es uns gewaltig, ob der neue Präsident eine aggressive Ost-Politik verfolgt (wie McCain das tun wollte) oder aber sich um eine zügige Heimkehr der Truppen kümmert (Obama).
Wir sind enger mit den Amerikanern verbunden, als das manchen Leuten lieb ist.

Zuletzt kann ich partout nicht begreifen, wie ein Europäer für McCain sein konnte. Der Mann selbst ist vielleicht noch nicht das Problem, da er größtenteils höchstens den derzeitigen Wirtschaftskurs von Bush weitergeführt hätte... Der mich faszinierrenderweise an den Vierjahresplan von Hitler erinnert, wo die Mobilisierung der Wirtschaft, was Bush ja durchaus vorhatte, zu einem Rundown führte, einer Abwärtsspirale, die letztlich nach Krieg schreien musste, weil sie ohne Waffengewalt nach Außen völlig in den Boden stürzen würde. Letztlich ein übertriebener Vergleich, aber mal ehrlich: McCain hätte den Superreichen *weitere* Steuererleichterungen erlaubt, anstatt die Mittelklasse zu entlasten, wie Obama das vorhat. Wie gut das der Bevölkerung tun wird, kann wohl jeder selbst erraten; in einem Land, das nicht einmal gesetzliche Krankenversicherungen hat. (Ja, richtig, keine Krankenversicherungen! Die Leute gehen nicht zum Arzt, weil sie es sich nicht *leisten *können!)

Aber dazu kommt, dass er, genauso wie Bush, einen FU auf die Umweltkrise gibt, den Krieg im Nahen Osten weiter geschürt hätte (obwohl die Bevölkerung so langsam des Iraks überdrüssig ist)... ach, was red ich, der Mann ist 73 (72?) und viel mehr Angst hätte mir die Vizekandidatin Palin gemacht, die im Fall seines Todes das Amt übernommen hätte.
Habt ihr euch die Frau mal angesehen? Sie behauptet, Russland könne man von Alaska (wo sie Gouverneurin ist) sehen und dies ersetze außenpolitische Erfahrungen - sie hat nämlich noch KEINEN Offiziellen eines anderen Landes getroffen. Sie kann keine einzige Tageszeitung nennen, die sie je gelesen hat, was in meinen Augen Pflichtprogramm eines jeden Politikers sein muss. Sie hält den Irak/Afghanistankrieg für den "Willen Gottes" und sähe ihre Vizepräsidentschaft als Möglichkeit, ebendiesen Willen auf der Erde zu verbreiten. Palin ist eine Befürworterin dafür, Kreationismus in den Schulen neben Evolution als valide Gegenalternative zu lehren, was momentan eine hitzige Debatte in den USA ist, worüber der Rest der wissenschaftlichen/säkularen Welt aber nur den Kopf schüttelt.
Die Frau ist eine mangelhaft gebildete, engstirnige christliche Fundamentalistin ohne jeglichen Sinn für Außenpolitik - jeder, der mit einem halben Hirn bei ihren Reden zugehört hat, hätte sowas das innerhalb von kurzer Zeit feststellen können. 

Um's zusammen zu fassen: Keiner kann sagen, was nun kommt. Ob Obama das Steuer herumreißen kann, ob er sich endlich von den Lobbies lösen kann oder es ähnlich endet wie bei anderen Präsidenten, die nicht das taten, was ihnen von außen gesagt wurde. Aber es ist immerhin ein Anfang, und wenn ich mir die Alternative ansehe, frage ich mich ernsthaft, wieso zur Hölle er nicht mit *noch *größerem Vorsprung gewonnen hat.
Und um's mal in den Worten von Bill Maher auszudrücken: "How pissed off do the American people have to be to now say, 'Alright, our next President is going to be a black man... with an Arab name."


----------



## Windelwilli (5. November 2008)

@ makkaal: Das beste Statement, was ich bisher hier gelesen habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. November 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Also das sieht man selten, dein Post beschreibt genau dein Post.
> Den genau das was du den Amerikanern vorwirfst legst du damit selbst an den Tag.


ich glaub viel mehr das du überhaupt keine Ahnung von politischen und kulturellen Dingen hast.wahrscheinlich bist du Bild-Leser und hast irgendwas mal in der Schule über die Geschichte der Europäer und der Amerikaner gehört...
die Leute,die den amerikanischen Präsidenten als den mächtigsten Mann der Welt darstellen,sind die Leute,die es nie gelernt haben über den Tellerrand zu schauen...
die Amerikaner sind ein Volk von Emigranten,welche in ihren damaligen Ländern in Europa nichts zustande bekommen haben,oder strafrechtlich verfolgt wurden,oder einfach nur ihr Glück in der Ferne suchten.also nicht gerade die Creme de la creme der Gesellschaft.und das erste was die Emigranten in Amerika machten,war die bestehende Kultur auszulöschen und die Ureinwohner in Reservate zu sperren.und um das ganze zu krönen wurden anschliessend gleich erstmal zig tausende von Schwarzen als Sklaven nach Amerika verschifft,um ein schlechteres Leben als ein Hund zu führen.

wo du auch den 2.WK in einem anderen post ansprichst.weisst du eigentlich wie wir deutschen zu der Oder-Neisse-Grenze gekommen sind???kannst ja mal recherchieren an wen das gelegen hat und wie dumm und oberflächlich sich die Amis da wieder einmal angestellt haben...
und was meinst du wo die Afghanen und Al-Kaida-Kämpfer ihre Waffen-Ausbildung genossen haben?in CIA-Ausbildungscamps. da die bösen Russen ja damals in Afghanistan einmarschiert sind,musste man den Bewohnern ja helfen.tja,und heute ist Bin Laden Staatsfeind Nr.1...das hielt Bush natürlich nicht davon ab hervorragende Beziehungen zu den Rest der Familie zu haben, da ja das Geld/Öl die Welt regiert und nicht irgendeine Marionette,die medienwirksam vermarktet wird...


----------



## makkaal (5. November 2008)

> die Amerikaner sind ein Volk von Emigranten,welche in ihren damaligen Ländern in Europa nichts zustande bekommen haben,oder strafrechtlich verfolgt wurden,oder einfach nur ihr Glück in der Ferne suchten


Faszinierenderweise scheinen viele Amerikaner das vergessen zu haben, obwohl fast jeder, den ich in meiner Zeit dort gefragt habe, mir erklären konnte, dass er "1/4 Irisch" oder "1/4 Cherokee, 1/4 Britisch" oder ähnliches sei. Merkwürdigerweise sehe ich heute noch durch Artikel der Pseudo-Presse oder Aussagen von Politikern, wie xenophob manche Amerikaner sind, obwohl ihre Kultur genau auf der Vermischung der verschiedenen Herkünfte fußt.
Auf dem Quarter/25c Stück steht eingraviert "E Pluribus Unum" (Einer von Vielen), was die Individualität in der Menge unterstreichen soll, dass der einzelne wichtig ist. Zu Zeiten des 11. Sept. '01 liefen sogar Politikspots mit genau diesem Thema.
Oder die Plakette an der Freiheitsstatue, wo ein Gedicht steht, was diese Figur darstellen soll:
"Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed, to me:
I lift my lamp beside the golden door."
(Gebt mir eure Müden, eure Armen,
Eure zusammengedrängten Massen, die sich danach sehnen, frei zu atmen,
Den elendigen Abfall eures überfüllten Strandes.
Schickt diese, die Heimatlosen, Sturm-geschüttelt, zu mir:
Ich hebe meine Lampe neben dem goldenen Tor.")

Und dann sehe ich, dass sich einige darüber aufregen, dass ein Schwarzer (der keiner ist) mit arabischem Namen zum Präsidentschaftskandidaten gekürt wird... diese Schizophrenie...


----------



## Dazar (5. November 2008)

das stimmenverhältnis lag bei 51% für obama und 48% für McCain ... wenn man sich die wahlmänner nun anschaut bleibt davon nicht viel übrig ...

ich gönne es obama aber das wahlsystem hinkt doch sehr

auch glaube ich, dass es den viel beschworenen wandel nicht geben wird, in amerika haben ganz andere leute die macht und die marionette präsident darf kaum mehr als /sign


----------



## Greeki (5. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Naja, das ist das, was du glaubst. Aber so ein Präsident ist auch nur ein "Obertan" unter den vielen "Untertanen". Er untersteht sehr wohl vielen Lobbys - und die sagen in den USA nunmal, wo der Kurs langgeht.
> 
> Und "Oberbefehlshaber ..." -> LoL! Ob die Army marschiert oder nicht, wird auch von anderen "Lobbys" bestimmt. Und der Präsident setzt letztendlich nur sein Autogramm drunter.



I wo... ja Bush war stark durch Lobbys beeinflusst und zwar weil er seine Gelder von den Firmen bekommen hat. Abgesehen davon wurde er bei der zweiten Wiederwahl nicht zufällig gewählt sondern es standen wirklich viele hinter ihm weil sie den Irak Krieg befürworteten. (Ich war zu der Zeit in den USA und hab damals viel darüber gesprochen)


----------



## HGVermillion (5. November 2008)

Obama hat halt ein schweres Erbe anzutreten, wie er selbst gesagt hat will er da mit Vernunft an die Sache rangehen, und zu den Menschen immer ehrlich sein, ob er das genau so durchbringen kann werden wir sehen. Immer noch besser als Bush der in Inerviews selbst gesagt hat das er meist anders entschieden hab als ihm geraten wurde weil er davon überzeugt ist, das ihm die Geschichte recht geben wird.

Immerhin kann er sich ja auf eine Absolute Mehrheit im Senat und im Abgeordnetenhaus stüzen, wenn die Entscheidungen nicht also gerade absolut Wahnsinnig sind wird er sie ohne Probleme durchbekommen.

Only time will tell. Sooner or later, time will tell!


----------



## Churchak (5. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Obama hat halt ein schweres Erbe anzutreten, wie er selbst gesagt hat will er da mit Vernunft an die Sache rangehen, und zu den Menschen immer ehrlich sein,


als ehrlicher seinem gewissen immer treuer mensch kommt man in der politik(im leben allgemein) ned an die spitze.da zählen ganz andere "Qualität".


----------



## Falathrim (5. November 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich glaub viel mehr das du überhaupt keine Ahnung von politischen und kulturellen Dingen hast.wahrscheinlich bist du Bild-Leser und hast irgendwas mal in der Schule über die Geschichte der Europäer und der Amerikaner gehört...
> die Leute,die den amerikanischen Präsidenten als den mächtigsten Mann der Welt darstellen,sind die Leute,die es nie gelernt haben über den Tellerrand zu schauen...


Ist er nicht? kommandiert er nicht über rund 10.000 ICBMs?
Er muss einen Koffer gereicht bekommen, einen Code eingeben und einen Knopf drücken, dann ist die Welt Asche...




> die Amerikaner sind ein Volk von Emigranten,welche in ihren damaligen Ländern in Europa nichts zustande bekommen haben,oder strafrechtlich verfolgt wurden,oder einfach nur ihr Glück in der Ferne suchten.also nicht gerade die Creme de la creme der Gesellschaft.und das erste was die Emigranten in Amerika machten,war die bestehende Kultur auszulöschen und die Ureinwohner in Reservate zu sperren.und um das ganze zu krönen wurden anschliessend gleich erstmal zig tausende von Schwarzen als Sklaven nach Amerika verschifft,um ein schlechteres Leben als ein Hund zu führen.



Aha...kommst du aus einem alten Adelsgeschlecht oder einer Händlerfamilie die ins 18. Jh. zurückreicht?
Weil sonst würdest du garantiert nich so einen Mist von dir geben. Irland, England, Deutschland usw...all die Menschen sind wegen HUNGERSNÖTEN ausgewandert...und dafür konnten sie nichts. Und in den Jahrhunderten waren nur die wenigsten gebildet...



> wo du auch den 2.WK in einem anderen post ansprichst.weisst du eigentlich wie wir deutschen zu der Oder-Neisse-Grenze gekommen sind???kannst ja mal recherchieren an wen das gelegen hat und wie dumm und oberflächlich sich die Amis da wieder einmal angestellt haben...
> und was meinst du wo die Afghanen und Al-Kaida-Kämpfer ihre Waffen-Ausbildung genossen haben?in CIA-Ausbildungscamps. da die bösen Russen ja damals in Afghanistan einmarschiert sind,musste man den Bewohnern ja helfen.tja,und heute ist Bin Laden Staatsfeind Nr.1...das hielt Bush natürlich nicht davon ab hervorragende Beziehungen zu den Rest der Familie zu haben, da ja das Geld/Öl die Welt regiert und nicht irgendeine Marionette,die medienwirksam vermarktet wird...


Und die Briten und Franzosen haben sich superschlau angestellt? Bullshit.
Und die Ausbildung war auch eine Abwägung zwischen dem größeren und dem kleineren Übel.


----------



## shadow24 (5. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist er nicht? kommandiert er nicht über rund 10.000 ICBMs?
> Er muss einen Koffer gereicht bekommen, einen Code eingeben und einen Knopf drücken, dann ist die Welt Asche...
> 
> 
> ...


einen Code eingeben,dann auf einen Knopf drücken um die Welt in Asche zu verwandeln kann nicht nur Obama...

na klar,all die Menschen,jeder einzelne ist wegen der Hungersnöte nach Amerika ausgewandert.glaubst du eigentlich den Quatsch den du da schreibst?meinst du nicht es könnten auch andere Gründe eine Rolle gespielt haben,gerade für viele Jüngere und Abenteurer,die dem Lockruf des Geldes gefolgt sind,in das gelobte Land? oder Söhne von Bauern die nicht erstgeborene waren und dadurch nichts geerbt hätten?wo es Land im Überfluss für jeden gibt?und das kostenlos?schon die Gründung der USA beruhte auf einer Lüge.alle hätten die gleiche Chance,es würden keine Unterschiede gemacht.meinst du nicht auch sehr viele geblendete Menschen hätten den Weg nach Amerika angetreten? überleg doch nochmal dein Satz über Hungersnöte...

die Briten und Franzosen waren auch nicht schlauer.das stimmt,aber in diesem post ging es um die Amis...
und ist es nicht immer ein abwegen zwischen einem grossen und kleinen Übel?und überleg mal wo die Amis weltweit noch ihre Hände im Spiel hatten um den Arm eines Staates zu stärken,nur um ihn später abzuschlagen.die Weltpolizei USA,die sich überall ne blutige Nase holt,ob in Vietnam,Irak,Afghanistan,sogar in Somalia...


----------



## Lurock (5. November 2008)

Ich stimme makaal in allen Punkten zu.

Nur ein Teil ist soweit ich weiß nicht korrekt:


makkaal schrieb:


> Wir sind wegen den Amerikanern in Afghanistan (Artikel 5 des NATO-Vertrags, Beistand im Fall eines Angriffs auf einen Verbündeten) und von daher interessiert es uns gewaltig, ob der neue Präsident eine aggressive Ost-Politik verfolgt (wie McCain das tun wollte) oder aber sich um eine zügige Heimkehr der Truppen kümmert (Obama).


So wie ich das verstanden habe zieht Obama die Truppen aus dem Irak ab, 
während er die in Afghanistan stationierten Truppen auch dort lässt, bzw.
verstärkt.


----------



## Abrox (5. November 2008)

Der Abzug für die Truppen war sowieso für 2009 geplant. Obama verspricht nur den sofortigen.


----------



## IB-Shang (5. November 2008)

An alle die hier sagen das Amerika keine Kultur hätte:

-Hemmingway

-Edgar Allen Poe

-Arthur Miller

-Andy Warhol

-Keith Haring

-Woody Allen

Und das sind nur die bekanntesten Schriftsteller und Künstler.
Dazu kommt die unglaubliche fülle an Subkulturen, die Weltweit bekannt sind und kopiert werden. Die ganze Musikkultur der Westlichen Welt ist auf amerikanische Errungenschaften in diesem Bereich zurückzuführen; Blues, Jazz, Rock....die ganze Hip-Hop Kultur, selbst die Filmindustrie ist abseits vom Mainstream ein absoluter Vorreiter im Kulturbereich. Amerika ist kulturell das wohl einflußreichste Land der Welt unserer Zeit. Wir Europäer berufen uns ja gerne auf unsere tolle kulturelle Vergangenheit, aber die Amerikaner haben im letzten Jahrhundert dort sehr stark aufgeholt. Und zwar in allen Bereichen des kulturellen Lebens.
Also zu sagen Amerikaner hätten keine Kultur ist absoluter Bullshit, und zeugt von einer absolut dummen Arroganz der Europäer. Nur weil wir auf eine ältere KulturGESCHICHTE zurück blicken können, sollten wir jüngeren Staaten keine Kulturlosigkeit unterstellen.
Ein anderer Punkt war, dass hier behauptet wurde,dass alle Emmigranten arme Schweine waren die in Europa nichts zu fressen hatten. Besonders Ende des 19 Jh. sind seeehr viele bedeutende Erfinder und Großkapitalisten nach Amerika gegangen, einfach weil dort die besseren Arbeits- und Geschäftsbedingungen herrschten. Viele bedeutende Erfindungen des Industriellen Zeitalters sind in Amerika entstanden.

Überall wird Amerika nur auf seine Kriege und sein schlechtes Bildungssystem minimiert, was aber absoluter Schwachsinn ist. Europa ist nicht besser...kein Stück.

Was das politische System betrifft, ja dieses ist sehr veraltet, besonders das Wahlsystem. Ja, Lobbys bestimmen Großteils, wer Präsident wird...das ist aber in Deutschland nicht anders. Die Wirtschaft wirkt Druck auf die Politik aus. Und zwar mehr als den Politikern sicher lieb ist. Von daher ist es meist wirklich egal wer Präsident wird, da er am Ende trotzdem der Wirtschaft zuspielen muss. 
Chomsky sagte mal (ungefähr): Ob Tauben oder Falken, am Ende nehmen sich beide nicht viel. Auch die Demokraten werden weiterhin den " War against Terrorism" führen, den "Patriot Act" sicher nicht vollends aufheben, sicher auch einen Krieg führen, Guantanamo zwar auflösen, aber das auch über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren ( selbst Bush wollte Guantanamo auflösen). Die Umweltpolitik wird sich nicht groß ändern ( 80% des heutigen CO2 Ausstoßes bis 2050...LOL).
Die Gegenfinanzierungen der innenpolitischen Maßnahmen von Obama sind auch noch nicht klar, aber diese sind für uns ja eh eher unrelevant.
-YES WE CAN!...nur was?
-CHANGE! -what kind of change? 
-CHANGE, FUCK, CHANGE!
Bisher schmeißt Obama auch nur mit stumpfen Wahlkampfparolen um sich. Ich halte ihn aber für einen intelligenten Mann und hoffe das sich zumindest für die Amerikaner etwas zum besseren wendet. Das er weltpolitisch den groß erhofften Wandel bringt, glaube ich nicht. Immerhin kein McCain für Amerika, der hätte sein Volk nochmal schön gef**kt mit seinen "Steuersenkungs"versprechen.^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (5. November 2008)

Endlich kommen Die Afro Amerikaner an die macht dass neue Zeitalter wo die Weissen die Sklaven Unser sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Spass bei seite ...... XD


----------



## Haxxler (5. November 2008)

Ich würde die Schriftgröße in der Signatur noch viel größer machen...


----------



## Churchak (5. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Er muss einen Koffer gereicht bekommen, einen Code eingeben und einen Knopf drücken, dann ist die Welt Asche...


ist in indien,russland,israel, pakistan nicht anders ..... vorallem pakistan wird in nächster zeit noch sehr intressant.



Falathrim schrieb:


> Aha...kommst du aus einem alten Adelsgeschlecht oder einer Händlerfamilie die ins 18. Jh. zurückreicht?
> Weil sonst würdest du garantiert nich so einen Mist von dir geben. Irland, England, Deutschland usw...all die Menschen sind wegen HUNGERSNÖTEN ausgewandert...und dafür konnten sie nichts. Und in den Jahrhunderten waren nur die wenigsten gebildet...


glauben ist nicht wissen !in deinem fall halbwissen. ^^



Falathrim schrieb:


> Und die Ausbildung war auch eine Abwägung zwischen dem größeren und dem kleineren Übel.


jup angst war schon immer nen schlechter ratgeber.
hier mal bissel bildungsfernsehn der satirischen art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=n4H_E8b-qmo
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WOZd3iCknZU&...feature=related


----------



## Tupac 2 (5. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich würde die Schriftgröße in der Signatur noch viel größer machen...


Echt Geht Leider nicht mehr grösser aber ja dass auch die älter forum lesen können *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (5. November 2008)

sofortiger abzug aus dem irak, klingt toll.
dann sind die dort erstmal wieder ein paar jahre lang damit beschäftigt sich selbst umzubringen und die freie welt hat ruhe.
good bless america

siehe afghanistan nach dem abzug der roten armee.
amerika pumpte unsummen für waffen in das land aber hinterher gab es nichts mehr für wiederaufbau und stabilisierung des landes, dass resultat kennt man.
irak wird ähnlich enden, fundamentalisten werden, dank dicker konten, am ende das land regieren und in einigen jahren wird man wieder mal einmarschieren.

solange amerika nicht die politik für den nahen und mittleren osten grundlegend neu gestaltet, kann es nur verlieren dort. 
ob und wie obama das schafft, man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## IB-Shang (5. November 2008)

Knallfix schrieb:


> sofortiger abzug aus dem irak, klingt toll.
> dann sind die dort erstmal wieder ein paar jahre lang damit beschäftigt sich selbst umzubringen und die freie welt hat ruhe.
> good bless america



Obama hat sich da schon gewaltig zurück genommen mit seinem sofortigem Rückzug (falls er das jemals derart extrem geäußert hat). Eine schrittweise Rückführung der Soldaten wird angestrebt, wobei darauf geachtet werden soll, dass genug Truppen dort sind um das Land zu "sichern", bis es von der irakischen Regierung selbst gesichert werden kann. Was man hierbei nicht vergessen darf: Selbst wenn alle regulären Truppen aus dem Irak zurück gezogen werden, gibt es immenroch die privaten "Securities" oder Söldnertruppen die sicher noch über Jahre dort sein werden.


----------



## makkaal (5. November 2008)

> Eine schrittweise Rückführung der Soldaten wird angestrebt, wobei darauf geachtet werden soll, dass genug Truppen dort sind um das Land zu "sichern", bis es von der irakischen Regierung selbst gesichert werden kann. Was man hierbei nicht vergessen darf: Selbst wenn alle regulären Truppen aus dem Irak zurück gezogen werden, gibt es immenroch die privaten "Securities" oder Söldnertruppen die sicher noch über Jahre dort sein werden.


So ist es auch. Vom Afghanistankrieg, der von CNN vor einigen Wochen als "the forgotten war" bezeichnet wurde, war kaum die Rede. Faszinierenderweise sieht da die Situation für die Amerikaner/Kanadier/Briten kaum besser aus. Die schrittweise Reduzierung der Kräfte war von vornherein von den Demokraten geplant, leider von Obama etwas unglücklich anfangs ausgedrückt, was die Generalität aufschreien ließ.

Im Endeffekt war vorher schon das Ziel, sowohl Irak als auch Afghanistan selbst-sicher zu machen. Leider sind wir bisher auch in Afghanistan da nicht besonders weit, obwohl sich die internationale Gemeinschaft ernsthaft darum kümmert (bspw. führt Deutschland die Polizeiausbildung in Afghanistan an).

Ach ja - zum Thema Söldner: Blackwater wurde während der gesamten Wahlwerbezeit höflich verschwiegen, fällt mir dabei auf. Es ist faszinierend, wie die USA auf den Genfer Konventionen herumtrampelt, siehe Bush-Doktrin (Präventivkriege sind erlaubt), Foltern von politischen oder Kriegsgefangenen und militärischen Alleingängen, ohne Zustimmung der UN, denen sie eigentlich beiwohnen.



> Aha...kommst du aus einem alten Adelsgeschlecht oder einer Händlerfamilie die ins 18. Jh. zurückreicht?
> Weil sonst würdest du garantiert nich so einen Mist von dir geben. Irland, England, Deutschland usw...all die Menschen sind wegen HUNGERSNÖTEN ausgewandert...und dafür konnten sie nichts. Und in den Jahrhunderten waren nur die wenigsten gebildet...


Na, Hungersnöte allein als Grundlage für die Wanderungen zu nennen ist etwas sehr engstirnig. Eine große Welle kam durch den großen "Kartoffelhunger" in Irland, sicherlich spielte das im Allgemeinen auch eine Rolle. Dennoch sind mindestens genauso, wenn nicht um vielfaches andere Aspekte wichtiger:
Politische und Religiöse Verfolgung, Armut, Flucht vor finanziellen Problemen, "der Traum".
Etwas anderes war vorher auch nicht gesagt worden - warum du dich so aufregst, ist mir fraglich. Denk' mal an die Revolutionäre im 18. Jhdt zurück, oder noch früher, die Pioniere - weder die Passagiere der Mayflower noch die Revolutionäre, die später die Declaration of Independence unterschrieben, hatten tatsächlich "Hunger" als treibendes Motiv, in die Neue Welt zu reisen.


> Und die Ausbildung war auch eine Abwägung zwischen dem größeren und dem kleineren Übel.


So wie ich das beurteilen konnte, war das nicht sein Punkt - sondern der, dass die heutigen Probleme daraus entstanden sind, weil man eine schnelle Lösung brauchte und am Ende das Schlachtfeld sich selbst überlassen hat. Ein reiner Stellvertreterkrieg, nach dem sich niemand um die Zivilbevölkerung und die noch marodierenden, inzwischen zersplitternden Sippen kümmerte.
Dein Argument, die Amerikaner hätten das kleinere Übel gewählt, ist genauso kurzsichtig wie die Entscheidung der Amis. Natürlich konnte damals keiner voraussehen, dass ausgerechnet militante Fundamentalisten die Waffengewalt an sich reißen würden, die heute ein großes Stück des Terrorismuskuchens halten - aber so eilig, wie die Sowjets abgezogen sind, weil sie mächtig einen auf die Finger gekriegt haben, genauso schnell waren die Amerikaner wieder weg. Und das ist und bleibt ein in meinen Augen verurteilenswürdiges Verhalten.


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2008)

Canossaa schrieb:


> obama hier obama dort....ihr werdet schon sehn was ihr davon habt ! ich für meinen teil war für mccain !


Schonmal richtig informiert? McCain hält Google ideal für Terroristen und will deshalb durchsetzen dass es (zumindest in Amerika) verboten bzw illiegal wird. 
Selbes gilt für Youtube, das erzeugt zu viel Traffic... Na GZ! Achja: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=GEtZlR3zp4c schaus dir mal an...Wer das Video gesehen hat, und dann noch für McCain wählen will, leidet unter Realitätsverweigerung....
Ich bin heilfroh dass Obama gewonnen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meiner Meinung nach hätte es kein besserer werden können.


----------



## Xondor (5. November 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du nicht die geringste Ahnung hast wovon du redest?
> 
> Ja bei uns in Österreich und auch bei den Deutschen ist der Präsident "nur" das Aushängeschild.
> 
> ...



Das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht. Verglichen mit zb Österreich hat der amerikanische Präsident sehr viele Möglichkeiten etwas zu ändern.



> Bisher hat kein Präsident seine Kandidatur überlebt, der nicht ins Bild der "Lobby" hinter dem Präsidenten gepasst hat...
> Entweder wurden sie "umgebracht" oder mit Skandalen aus dem Amt gewischt...
> Und so sehr ich es begrüße das Obama Präsident der USA wird, gehe ich jede Wette ein, dass der erste Attentäter bereits seinen Auftrag in der Tasche hat...



Hab da einen interessanten Artikel gelesen. Es gab schon unzählige Morddrohungen von verschiedenen Gruppen gegen Obama. Darum wurde er auch genauso intensiv beschützt wie der Präsident selbst. Auch, als er noch Kandidat war.


----------



## IB-Shang (5. November 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht. Verglichen mit zb Österreich hat der amerikanische Präsident sehr viele Möglichkeiten etwas zu ändern.



Mit Blick auf die Staatsverschuldung der USA, die sich von 2001 von 5,7 Billiarden US-Dollar fast verdoppelt hat während Bushs Amtszeit, sieht die reale Möglichkeit etwas zu verändern sehr schlecht aus.
Aber ja, der Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten hat viel Macht...auf dem Papier. Durch die Mehrheit im Senat haben die Demokraten jetzt sowohl Legislative als auch Exekutive unter ihrer Kontrolle. Was ihm, vorrausgesetzt seine Partei spielt ihm zu, sehr viel Macht gibt. Trotzdem fehlt es in Amerika an alles Ecken und Enden am Geld...woher also nehmen wenn nicht stehlen? Eventuell wird er es wirklich schaffen, eine soziale Absicherung in Form einer Krankenversciherung für alle Amerikaner einzuführen, was aber das Staatsdefizit noch mehr nach oben treiben wird. 
Das Geld wird sicherlich vor allem dem Mittelstand in Amerika entzogen werden. Denn das er auf einmal die Reichen enteignen wird und das Geld gerecht verteilen wird, sowas wird niemals passieren.

Also ich bin langsam eher beunruhigt, wenn ich sehe das ein Mann der von den Medien so geliebt wird, über den es kaum kritische Berichte gibt auf einmal mächtigster Mann der Welt wird. Mit den Medien und dem Senat im Rücken, kann er viel verändern in Amerika, aber ob dies alles zum guten führen wird, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. Naja...abwarten und Tee trinken, aber allen die Obama in den Himmel loben und glauben das er der Welt frieden bringen wird, rate ich zu etwas mehr gesunder Skepsis.

Nur weil er schwarz ist, heisst das nicht das er ein besserer Politiker und Mensch ist als die bisher herrschende Klasse.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Gesunde Skepsis?
Ist es wirklich schon soweit das wir absolut jeden egal was er tut erstmal misstrauen sollen? Was ist nur aus der Welt geworden...


----------



## chopi (5. November 2008)

Keine lustigen Bilder mit Bush mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (5. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Keine lustigen Bilder mit Bush mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schade, mit Obama gibts nicht solche Bilder: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (5. November 2008)

Übrigens, wen es interessiert, hier die Ansprache von Obama nach der gewonnenen Wahl:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/27546525#27546437
Javascript und Sprachverständnis sollte schon vorhanden sein...

Tolle Rede. Ich bin kein Amerikaner, trotzdem fühl ich mich durch Worte wie solche euphorisch. Wünschte, bei uns würde sich so eine Vaterlandsliebe finden, die zu Einigkeit, Toleranz, Hoffnung und Arbeitswillen aufruft...wobei das bei uns wohl nicht annähernd die Probleme sind, die die USA gerade haben. 
Finde es besonders angenehm, dass er klar sagt, dass er den Leuten zuhören will, gerade wenn man nicht einer Meinung ist. Das ist etwas, was ich von Bush nicht während seiner Amtszeit gehört hatte... Aber es dauert ohnehin noch, bis Obama loslegt.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass er nicht Opfer irgendeines bekloppten Rassisten wird.


----------



## IB-Shang (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gesunde Skepsis?
> Ist es wirklich schon soweit das wir absolut jeden egal was er tut erstmal misstrauen sollen? Was ist nur aus der Welt geworden...


nicht absolut allem und jedem...aber Leuten mit derartiger Macht und einem solchen Medienauftreten sollte man nicht blind vertrauen.


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

Obama war bei seiner Präsidentsschaftswahl am längsten in Deutschland gewesen um sich vorzustellen und er sagte auch: Er mag Deutschland sehr, das bedeutet für uns, dass es schonmal gut aussieht. =)


----------



## Minastirit (5. November 2008)

öh bäm
obama wird vermutlich etwas ändern .. aber hinter ihm sind imer noch alle anderen .. er kannt sage nwas er will .. es ist keine diktatur mehr .. politik bzw demokratie = das volk stimmt ab.

hoffe es wird sich bessern ..
aber ein schwarzer ist ein guter weg gegen rasissmus in der usa


----------



## Lucelia (6. November 2008)

ich denke, dass er den job gerade sozial- und aussenpolitisch gut machen wird...

sozialpolitisch hat er durch seinen werdegang wirklich alle seiten mitbekommen und ist selbst irgendwo immer betroffen gewesen vom beknackten gesundheits/sicherheitssystem in den staaten..
und aussenpolitisch ist er einfach der talker.. er schaffts, auch komplizierte und kritische themen erstmal wortgewandt anzugehen, statt sich hitzköpfig in die sache zu stürzen... und das ist gerade im nahen osten genau das, was die welt braucht..


problem ist: in meinem bekanntenkreis haben wir schon düstere wetten laufen, wieviele tage er im amt bleiben wird, bevor er ne kugel in der birne stecken hat...
war doch bisher mit allen politikern, die wirklich mal was gutes erreicht haben in den staaten, so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IB-Shang (6. November 2008)

Man muss sich doch nur mal die Männer hinter Obama angucken, um zu wissen für was eine Art Aussenpolitik dieser Mann steht. So Namen wie Biden und Brzezinski stehen nicht gerade für eine unaggressive US-Außenpolitik....

Und warum sollte man den Mann töten, immerhin hat er keine radikalen Meinungen, er ist ein absolut Konservativer der sich mit Hardlinern umgibt....eigentlich würde er gut zu den Republikanern passen. Aber dort wär er sicher nicht Präsident geworden^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2008)

IB-Shang schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man den Mann töten



Er ist schwarz... in einem Land, wo man als Schwarzer schon fast auf dem Elektrischen Stuhl landet, wenn man nur zufällig innerhalb eines 1km Radius um einen Tatort gesehen wurde kannst du nicht erwarten, dass die "speziellen" Menschen dort einfach fröhlich den neuen Präsidenten mit befeiern...


----------



## IB-Shang (6. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Er ist schwarz... in einem Land, wo man als Schwarzer schon fast auf dem Elektrischen Stuhl landet, wenn man nur zufällig innerhalb eines 1km Radius um einen Tatort gesehen wurde kannst du nicht erwarten, dass die "speziellen" Menschen dort einfach fröhlich den neuen Präsidenten mit befeiern...



Solang er schön brav auf seine Berater hört und dem "Establishment" nicht in die Quere kommt, wird ihm sicher nix passieren...falls ihr euch mit euren Befürchtungen um ein Attentat auf den KKK bezieht, habt ihr euch die beiden Hillbillies mal angeguckt, die als "politische Sprachrohre" dieser Organisation fungieren?
Interessant ist aber, wie Obama sich vor einem solchen Anschlag abgesichert hat ( da diese Gefahr ja anscheinend so allgegenwärtig ist), denn im Falle eines Todes des US-Präsidenten, wird sein Vize Nachfolger...warum heißt sein Vize nur Joe Biden ( Konservativer-Hardliner) und nicht Hillary Clinton ( durchaus Liberal; hatte Interesse bekundet, falls Obama sie gefragt hätte)?

Nebenbei erwähnt: Die Morde an Lincoln und Kennedy müssen nicht unbedingt von verwirrten Einzeltätern begangen worden sein...beide Morde haben bestimmten Gruppierungen in Amerika geholfen ihre Machtpositionen zu behalten und auszubauen ( FED im Falle Kennedy, Lincoln wollte sich mit den Südstaaten aussöhnen, was der Wirtschaft des Nordens nicht gefallen hat).....Verschwörungstheorien sind natürlich sehr unbeliebt, aber die offiziellen Fassungen sind genau so unglaubwürdig im Bezug auf diese beiden Fälle.

Ein Mord an einem Obama, der eine derartige Popularität geniesst, würde seinem Nachfolger alle Befugnisse geben, eine Politik in seinem Namen zu führen und keiner würde etwas dagegen sagen...also so dumm sind nichtmal die beiden Hillbillies Johnson und Dupre.

P.S.: Falls Obama seine Wahlversprechen nicht halten kann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, wird das dem Kampf gegen den Rassismus in den USA helfen oder eher Schaden? Ich denke mal die meisten Weißen mit rassistischen Tendenzen werden in dem Fall sicher die Hautfarbe in ihre Meinungen noch mehr einfließen lassen. Und den Schwarzen wird man sagen, sie sollen sich nicht beschweren, schließlich habe ja einer von Ihnen das zu verschulden.

Mumia Abu Jamal, als führender Sprecher der Schwarzen Menschenrechtsbewegung in Amerika, steht einem Präsidenten Obama nicht umsonst kritisch gegenüber....


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2008)

IB-Shang schrieb:


> also so dumm sind nichtmal die beiden Hillbillies Johnson und Dupre.



Genau das ist der Punkt den ich an der Sache bezweifle...
Das er schwarz ist, gibt den beiden genügend Grund dazu... alles andere interessiert sie doch nicht, hauptsache das kein Schwarzer an der Macht ist... für mehr oder weniger standen diese Rassisten doch nie... hauptsache niemals ein Schwarzer mit Macht, hauptsache die Weiße Rasse ist immer die Führungskaste...

Es sind eben Fundamentalisten, denen kannst du nicht mit Logik begegnen, auch wenn sie noch so richtig und nachvollziehbar für UNS ist...


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Er ist schwarz... in einem Land, wo man als Schwarzer schon fast auf dem Elektrischen Stuhl landet, wenn man nur zufällig innerhalb eines 1km Radius um einen Tatort gesehen wurde kannst du nicht erwarten, dass die "speziellen" Menschen dort einfach fröhlich den neuen Präsidenten mit befeiern...



J.F.K war auch "anders" zwar nicht schwarz aber hatte andere Meinungen -> Ermordet
Martin L. King der "Scharze" welcher massgeblich für die Gleichstellung von Schwarz und Weiss gesorgt hat -> Ermodet ..

Ich hoffe es zwar nicht aber einer welcher alles ändern will + schwarz ist ..
Es gibt auf der welt leider zuviele die eine Andere Meinung haben...


----------



## Thront (6. November 2008)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Die frage ist nur ob sich durch eine neue Puppe die vorne in der Flimmerkiste rumtanzt , sich die hintermänner wirklich ändern......




beziehungsweise wer die hintermänner sind.


----------



## IB-Shang (6. November 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> beziehungsweise wer die hintermänner sind.


http://www.uni-kassel.de/fb5/frieden/regio.../nach-bush.html ist zum Beispiel ein "Hintermann" Obamas.

Über die Aussenpolitik für die dieser Herr steht, kann man sich im Netzt schon recht gut informieren.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass Obama sich diesen Mann nicht in sein Kabinett holt, als Aussenminister wär er sicher kein angenehmer Mensch. 
Aber ein gutes Beispiel, wie sich diese Männer im Hintergrund einnisten und alle paar Jahre einem anderen Präsidenten ihr schönes Weltbild vorstellen.


----------



## Vreen (7. November 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch die Frau mal angesehen? Sie behauptet, Russland könne man von Alaska (wo sie Gouverneurin ist) sehen und dies ersetze außenpolitische Erfahrungen -



vielleicht meinte sie das ironisch,
schliesslich gehörte alaska bis 1867 dem russischen reich.
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das jemand der es immerhin gebacken bekommen hat governeur zu werden sowas über seinen staat nicht weiss.


----------



## Vreen (7. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Er ist schwarz... in einem Land, wo man als Schwarzer schon fast auf dem Elektrischen Stuhl landet, wenn man nur zufällig innerhalb eines 1km Radius um einen Tatort gesehen wurde kannst du nicht erwarten, dass die "speziellen" Menschen dort einfach fröhlich den neuen Präsidenten mit befeiern...




gott bist du dumm,
der grösste teil der vereinigsten staaten ist wesentlich multikultureller und liberaler als deutschland.
in mittelwesten und im süden findest du natürlich rassisten, wie überall auf der welt da wo eher die ländlichen dumpfbacken leben die sonst nix zu tun haben.
im gegensatz zu deutschland kann man in amerika auch schwarz, gelb oder rot sein und amerikaner sein, ein schwarzer in deutschland kann hier geboren werden und hier sterben, er wird bis zum lebensende gefragt werden wo er herkommt und wo er so gut deutsch gelernt hat.

und mal abgesehen davon, mehr als jeder zweite registrierte wähler in den usa hat immerhin einen schwarzen gewählt,
ich denke das lässt tiefer blicken deine komische eindimensionale hetze hier.
als ob in deutschland ein türke bundeskanzler werden könnte.


----------



## BlizzLord (8. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TiQCJXpbKg...feature=related


Das sagt alles :>

Gratz von mir


----------



## softcake_orange (9. November 2008)

Hier noch nachgereicht eine Wahlkampfrede von Obama:

Ladies and gentleman,

my name is Barack Obama, and I am the next president of the Uniteds States of America.

I like to tell you, that Billie Jean is not my lover,
shes just a girl who claims that I am the one,
but the kid is not my son,
she says I am the one, 
but the kid is not my son.

Yes we can!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciquo (10. November 2008)

nur etwas zum nachdenken für alle die die amerikaner so gerne kritisieren...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbr7hZIlwlY

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## David (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Endlich kommen Die Afro Amerikaner an die macht dass neue Zeitalter wo die Weissen die Sklaven Unser sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Toooller Scherz, wie alt bist du, 11?



Minastirit schrieb:


> öh bäm
> obama wird vermutlich etwas ändern .. aber hinter ihm sind imer noch alle anderen .. er kannt sage nwas er will .. es ist keine diktatur mehr .. politik bzw demokratie = das volk stimmt ab.
> 
> hoffe es wird sich bessern ..
> aber ein schwarzer ist ein guter weg gegen rasissmus in der usa


Du siehst das etwas blauäugig.



Vreen schrieb:


> gott bist du dumm,
> der grösste teil der vereinigsten staaten ist wesentlich multikultureller und liberaler als deutschland.
> in mittelwesten und im süden findest du natürlich rassisten, wie überall auf der welt da wo eher die ländlichen dumpfbacken leben die sonst nix zu tun haben.
> im gegensatz zu deutschland kann man in amerika auch schwarz, gelb oder rot sein und amerikaner sein, ein schwarzer in deutschland kann hier geboren werden und hier sterben, er wird bis zum lebensende gefragt werden wo er herkommt und wo er so gut deutsch gelernt hat.
> ...


/sign

bis auf den Vergleich mit dem türkischen Bundeskanzler.
In den USA sind "wir" schon vor langer Zeit ins Land immigriert, die Türken erst viel später nach Deutschland.
Von daher ist das ein eher unpassender Vergleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Tja Obama will den Wandel bringen.

Doch wird er es auch?

Neben den großen Nationalen Problemen gibt es nämlich auch eine Sache die der bisherige Weltpräsident (mithilfe seiner Europäischen Freunde) vorangetrieben hat. Das der Rechtsstaat langsam durch einen Polizei-/Überwachungsstaat ersetzt wird. 

Wir in Deutschland haben es da noch richtig gut. Die Leute machen den Mund auf wegen gespeicherten IP Adressen! (OMG sie können dir Torrent nachweisen!) In England ist es schon so das fast jeder Quadratmeter in einer größeren Stadt Videoüberwacht ist. In Amerika wurden die Bürgerrechte aufgrund Bushs "National Home Security" der Polizeistaat vorangetrieben. Diese staatliche Organisation kann OHNE JEDEN VERDACHT einen Menschen zum TERRORISTEN erklären und ihm somit alle Rechte wegnehmen. Dann kommt ein SWAT Team in deine Wohnung und nimmt dich mit. Einfach so. 
Das Problem ist aber das so nicht "Terroristen" gefangen werden, sondern so kann man in der Zukunft jeglichen Systemkritischen Menschen einfach wegsperren. Wer etwas sagt, der kommt auch weg.

Das GESETZ das solche Gestapo Methoden erlaubt wurde als "Patriot Act 2" durchgewunken ....

HIER muss Obama seinen Change Zauberstab schwingen.
Ich persönlich würde lieber Russische Raketen auf mich gerichtet sehen als jemanden der die Unterdrückung der Menschen weiter vorantreibt. 
Das da ne Rakete auf die USA gerichtet is weis ich. Aber wenn ich in der Stadt unterwegs bin und aus Machthunger der Politiker überwacht werde. Dann komm ich mir verarscht vor.


----------

